# Latest/best OS version for Safestrapped D3?



## PIMCO

Have a Droid 3 (XT862) with Safestrap v3.05, Android version 2.3.4, system version 5.6.890 (Verizon). I keep getting an update notice (5.7.906.en.US), but I assume this isn't the latest version? Can I install ICS or Jelly Bean, or what is the best and most stable version (that also is easy to install)? Also, how do I remove the bundled Verizon apps?


----------



## themib

906 is latest update, but it's still only 2.3.4 gingerbread

if you want ics or jb, it will be as a custom rom look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804665

if you just want to remove bloatware try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238472

questions like "what is Best/most stable ROM?" are too subjective, you'll receive lots of differing opinions on the same thing. Only way is to try yourself and find the one that fits you best as that's what these forums are about.


----------



## PIMCO

Thanks for the feedback, themib.

Is there any way I can download the 906 update with a different language, specifically Norwegian?

The bloatware removal process looks a bit too demanding for a n00b like me.

Also, how can I utilize the Safestrap software? How do you operate it? Is it so that it's partionoed so that one can choose which OS you want to run upon startup? For instance, Gingerbread and JB?


----------



## themib

don't know if you can get Norwegian

most people just install a custom rom, it will already have most bloat removed

video *[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]SafeStrap V3.04 for Razr, Razr Maxx, D4, Bionic, and D3![/background]*

Video by DMX:] 



 ]

*How to Video's Root, safe strap, kexec, and much more*

http://blog.hash-of-...strap/[/B]

safestrap for D3 can be installed on 906 or 890 GB stock, on other devices it is installed on ics stock

after safestrap is installed, you can install cm10 or other roms (4 + stock), every time you reboot you will have option to enter safestrap and select a rom


----------



## PIMCO

My phone already have Safestrap v3.05 and a "superuser" app, so I guess that implies it's already rooted? Also, if I upgrade to the 906 system update, will it delete all my apps/pcs/contacts/messages/etc?


----------



## themib

PIMCO said:


> My phone already have Safestrap v3.05 and a "superuser" app, so I guess that implies it's already rooted?


maybe if safestrap is active you will have option to boot to safestrap, when phone is rebooted
if safestrap is active, device is rooted
to verify root just use a app that requires root, first time a root app is used, you will get a superuser popup with "allow or deny' options
if you are not getting superuser popup
option 1 connect to data/3g/wifi
open *superuser* tap menu or preferences tab, scroll down to "Su binary v3.03.2" *tap to check for updates*
it will ether update or say current version already install, select update anyways
you may get a superuser popup, if it can update, device should be rooted
option 2 install root basic, open check if device is rooted



> Also, if I upgrade to the 906 system update, will it delete all my apps/pcs/contacts/messages/etc?


no updating will not wipe user data, but update will fail if not completely stock, may even temp brick
I see no reason to update, but if you want to, I recommend wipind data and flashing 890 xml recovery image
to avoid problems and insuring a clean install
but there are better roms than the 906 update
[ROM - Stock-based] Minimoto v1.7 XT862/XT860- Less is more.
and

XT861 5.8.25 Stock ROM. Android 2.3.6

just install with safestrap


----------



## themib

the only language options in 890 and 906 are english and spanish 
cm 10/aokp has norsk bokmål if that's what you are looking for not sure

edit: steel droid 5.6 (ICS) has norsk bokmål
advantage of SD 5.6 over cm10 is working camera


----------



## themib

if you just want to stop update
requires root

*How to stop updates*
*Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak.
Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex to BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak.
[background=transparent]Reboot to android recovery, wipe cache, reboot[/background]*


----------



## PIMCO

Thanks again! Superuser is Su binary v3.1.1, but it says "checking.." and then nothing more happens. However after having downloaded Titanium Backup it claims I do not have root access. Is this access "on demand", i.e, Safestrap needs to be enabled? Can I potentially install several different ROMs/OSs and use Safestrap as dual-boot?

What I would look for in a new ROM is stability, speed, battery life and general performance - with emphasis on battery life. Also, it's important that all the hardware works and is stable. Norwegian/bokmål is a plus. I also like the look of the JB layout and menus, but guess that is too much to demand?


----------



## themib

if titanium says no root, then mostly likely, device is not currently rooted 
just download *MOTOFAIL [background=transparent] "Droid 4" by Dan Rosenberg[/background] *on pc/mac
run motofail
may need to wipe superuser log


----------



## themib

> What I would look for in a new ROM is stability, speed, battery life and general performance - with emphasis on battery life. Also, it's important that all the hardware works and is stable. Norwegian/bokmål is a plus. I also like the look of the JB layout and menus, but guess that is too much to demand?


for best battery and hardware working [ROM - Stock-based] Minimoto v1.7 XT862/XT860- Less is more.
or XT861 5.8.25 Stock ROM. Android 2.3.6
you can get some JB layout and menus with a launcher like 
Jelly Bean Launcher
there are many free launchers, popular ones are Holo Launcher, GO Launcher EX, Apex Launcher.....


----------



## KFlannigan5

PIMCO said:


> Have a Droid 3 (XT862) with Safestrap v3.05, Android version 2.3.4, system version 5.6.890 (Verizon). I keep getting an update notice (5.7.906.en.US), but I assume this isn't the latest version? Can I install ICS or Jelly Bean, or what is the best and most stable version (that also is easy to install)? Also, how do I remove the bundled Verizon apps?


How about doing it the simple way. If you have root then simply navigate to the system/app folder and remove the apps you don't want. Be careful, remove something wrong and it's Brick City for you.


----------

